# Can I use a Dimming Thermostat on a ceramic bulb ?



## Peanut23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello everyone x 

Can I use a dimming thermostat on a ceramic buob? (with ceramic fitting) ? if no.... what thermostat do I need for a ceramic bulb?

Thank you in advance x


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Peanut23 said:


> Hello everyone x
> 
> Can I use a dimming thermostat on a ceramic buob? (with ceramic fitting) ? if no.... what thermostat do I need for a ceramic bulb?
> 
> Thank you in advance x


A pulse stst would be best for ceramic plus you will need a ceramic fitting as well.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

A dimming stat is fine if you already have one


----------



## Peanut23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the ceraamic fitting for the bulb... but I was also given a dimming stat so wasnt sure if that was ok to use. 


is that a temperature stat? sorry newbie with stats want to get it right x 

or is a high range pulse thermostat the one I need OR lol

a proportional pulse thermostat?

whats the difference?

Thank you again x


----------



## Peanut23 (Mar 22, 2010)

*dimming stat*



garlicpickle said:


> A dimming stat is fine if you already have one


Will it work with a ceramic bulb?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

Peanut23 said:


> Will it work with a ceramic bulb?


Yep :2thumb:


----------



## Peanut23 (Mar 22, 2010)

pete-vtr said:


> yep :2thumb:


thank you x


----------

